# Insane



## FibroOuch (Mar 18, 2011)

I was diagnosed with Fibromyalgia in November and it has just gotten worse over tha past several months. The doctor prescribed Nerontin and Savella, but these are not helping my symptoms. From my research on the subject, it appears I have all the normal symptoms with pain from a low ouch to the high omg just put me out of my misery. I am attempting to work a full time job which takes more than I have and find I have no life left other than the fibro. While pain medications may be highly addictive, I have to do something. Depression is setting in and I take Seroquel and Ativan for bipolar to help. The related IBS alone makes it difficult to maintain my job, can I make it to the bathroom? I am seeing an new Rheumitologist on Wednesday, does anyone have any suggestions on how to make him feel the pain I feel and give me some relief. I have disability available from my job, but my last doctor said there is no problem with fibro and holding down this 10 hour a day job plus a 45 minute drive each way....I am having difficulty typing with the pain and holding thoughts is sometimes extremely difficult....Is there anyone out here to hear this, do you feel this, how can you keep going????Thank you!!!


----------



## CallieT (Aug 16, 2011)

FibroOuch said:


> I was diagnosed with Fibromyalgia in November and it has just gotten worse over tha past several months. The doctor prescribed Nerontin and Savella, but these are not helping my symptoms. From my research on the subject, it appears I have all the normal symptoms with pain from a low ouch to the high omg just put me out of my misery. I am attempting to work a full time job which takes more than I have and find I have no life left other than the fibro. While pain medications may be highly addictive, I have to do something. Depression is setting in and I take Seroquel and Ativan for bipolar to help. The related IBS alone makes it difficult to maintain my job, can I make it to the bathroom? I am seeing an new Rheumitologist on Wednesday, does anyone have any suggestions on how to make him feel the pain I feel and give me some relief. I have disability available from my job, but my last doctor said there is no problem with fibro and holding down this 10 hour a day job plus a 45 minute drive each way....I am having difficulty typing with the pain and holding thoughts is sometimes extremely difficult....Is there anyone out here to hear this, do you feel this, how can you keep going????Thank you!!!


Hi FO! I'm here and I hear ya. I work 4//10s and it's hard. Dang hard. I'm so fortunate I have an understanding spouse. My pain has been on the higher end lately along with dizziness and nausea. My pain doctor (for my neck and back) had prescribed Ultram for pain and Klonopin for the muscle relaxant effect. Both are addictive so I'm careful not to take them willy nilly or even as prescribed. If I can handle the day without them, I do. But once or twice a week, the pain starts getting bad and I take the meds. I have noticed in the last month that it's sometimes three times a week. As for the new doctor, I would say don't be afraid to be firm, assertive, and write everything you want to ask down on paper before. I ALWAYS forget something! Fibro fog has been especially difficult for me too. I carry around a small notebook and pen. EVERYWHERE FOR EVERY OCCASION! How do I keep going? Frankly, I'm not sure. I remember my mom had Fibro (if that's really all she had going on) and she just gave up. It was really sad and pathetic because she relished in the attention it got her. The attention was short lived though and that just made her sink even lower. She just gave up. I don't want to be like that. I guess that's my motivating factor.Let me know what's happened since your post.


----------

